# What can someone actually do with your IP address?



## BigDavid (Mar 2, 2005)

If someone had your IP address, can they get into any part of your computer and do just about anything they want? Like, look at all of your Outlook Express email... etc.... Or is that a stretch?

I know if someone has your IP addy they can do certain things, but what exactly can they DO/NOT do?

Thanks in advance

DAVID


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Alot of this depends on you. What kind of internet do you have? Hardware/software firewall? Did you load all the updates for your OS? 

If fully patched behind a hardware firewall, there is not to much to worry about. If you also have a software firewall and run regular spyware/virus scans, you should have very little to worry about.


----------

